# Are slingshots more accurate than bows?



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

For me they are. I was consistently hitting a 2" target at 20 yards today with my slingshot. I would not be able to do that with a bow, not even a compound with sights and a release. I can group arrows pretty well but it seems a slingshot is just far more accurate for me. Maybe it is because of the more consistent ammo? Even the same brand and size arrows fletched the same still have inconsistencies. Maybe it is just me? Any thoughts?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Depends on who is doing the shooting


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

NF, consistently hitting a 2" target at 20 yards, that's some fine shooting, wish I could say the same.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bugar said:


> Depends on who is doing the shooting


Agreed. However I was wondering if this was true for others on here that shot bows.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

i am waaaay more accurate using a bow, that could be just because i suck at shooting slingshots and i'm a bit less crappy with bows


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I may not be able to hit a given target with either one







but I'll get a whole lot closer to hitting it with a slingshot than I would with a bow if only given 1 shot.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Look at the archery records. At 20 yards if you get all in the bull you loose, you need all in the X or aiming ring. Look at the field archers shooting up to 100 yards. The bow will be still hold the title of best shot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> Look at the archery records. At 20 yards if you get all in the bull you loose, you need all in the X or aiming ring. Look at the field archers shooting up to 100 yards. The bow will be still hold the title of best shot.


If we had real, standardized competitions with the best shooters it would be the same for slingshots. 100 yards is different (unless your name is Bill Hays) but the overall accuracy would be the same if slingshot tournaments were as big as archery tournaments.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> Look at the archery records. At 20 yards if you get all in the bull you loose, you need all in the X or aiming ring. Look at the field archers shooting up to 100 yards. The bow will be still hold the title of best shot.


If we had real, standardized competitions with the best shooters it would be the same for slingshots. 100 yards is different (unless your name is Bill Hays) but the overall accuracy would be the same if slingshot tournaments were as big as archery tournaments.
[/quote]

^^^^^ THIS!


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Good for fodder. We need someone that is involved with slingshot tournaments to tell us if there was ever a perfect score shot.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well natural, it.would seem your a bloody multi talented sorta bloke, how bout the blow gun? Out of the 3 what'd be you Sharp shooter?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

When I was shooting longbows competitively, I was deadly. However, due to the difference in draw weights between slingshot and bow to achieve the same trajectory, I would wager a slingshot is more accurate. It really comes down to what you train with and shoot the most. When I was shooting my bow regularly(before I rediscovered slingshots), I could consistently shoot 230-240 on a 30 target 3D course and would regularly bust nocks at 20 yards. Now that I have found slingshots again, my bows just gather dust. Consistently hitting a 2" target at 20 yards with a slingshot is amazing shooting. I hope you can make it to the ECST and school us!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> Good for fodder. We need someone that is involved with slingshot tournaments to tell us if there was ever a perfect score shot.


Blue Skeen was the first to ever shoot a perfect score at his home Slingshot club in Michigan(no one had for 30 years prior). He then repeated that feat several more times and then taught a young woman how to shoot and she did the same within 1 year.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I would go out on a limb here and say consistent accuracy can be achieved by both a bow and a slingshot equally...with the right set up and practice the slingshot can be as accurate at any distance IMO

[edit] But I would say it may be harder to achieve with a slingshot,remember some bows can have great sighting systems and once set up for a given distance you wont miss much.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Good for fodder. We need someone that is involved with slingshot tournaments to tell us if there was ever a perfect score shot.


Blue Skeen was the first to ever shoot a perfect score at his home Slingshot club in Michigan(no one had for 30 years prior). He then repeated that feat several more times and then taught a young woman how to shoot and she did the same within 1 year.
[/quote]
Can you tell us what size the target was and the distance?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have one of the targets around somewhere, but i know the distance was 30 or 33'. I will take a look today to see if I can find the target he did this on.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

One of the indoor archery targets has a 1 1/2" center and they will put 20 arrows in it at 20 yards all day long. I don't think anyone can do that with a slingshot. I am not saying it can't be done but I definitely would have to see it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> One of the indoor archery targets has a 1 1/2" center and they will put 20 arrows in it at 20 yards all day long. I don't think anyone can do that with a slingshot. I am not saying it can't be done but I definitely would have to see it.


It can be done easily with a slingshot. Well maybe not EASILY, but it can be done. Could 20 arrows even fit in a 1 1/2" circle? And yes I agree there are very gifted archers out there that can make amazing shots and are extremely accurate. However the same could be said for slingshots.

I guess they can be equally accurate,.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Look at the archery records. At 20 yards if you get all in the bull you loose, you need all in the X or aiming ring. Look at the field archers shooting up to 100 yards. The bow will be still hold the title of best shot.


If we had real, standardized competitions with the best shooters it would be the same for slingshots. 100 yards is different (unless your name is Bill Hays) but the overall accuracy would be the same if slingshot tournaments were as big as archery tournaments.
[/quote]

^^^^^ THIS!
[/quote]

This definitely has to do with the organized history and popularity of the sport of competitive archery, compared to the relative lack of any similar organization and competitive history among sling shot shooters. If slingshot shooting had also been a part of the Olympic games since 1900, I bet there would be a whole pile of shooters in Bill Hayes' category, or better, right now. I've seen Bill express the view that several of his marksman friends would probably be better than him if they took up slingshots. Real, serious competition among competitors, training full time for world wide recognition would likely blow the current "standards" of performance out of the water.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

notchent said:


> Look at the archery records. At 20 yards if you get all in the bull you loose, you need all in the X or aiming ring. Look at the field archers shooting up to 100 yards. The bow will be still hold the title of best shot.


If we had real, standardized competitions with the best shooters it would be the same for slingshots. 100 yards is different (unless your name is Bill Hays) but the overall accuracy would be the same if slingshot tournaments were as big as archery tournaments.
[/quote]

^^^^^ THIS!
[/quote]

This definitely has to do with the organized history and popularity of the sport of competitive archery, compared to the relative lack of any similar organization and competitive history among sling shot shooters. If slingshot shooting had also been a part of the Olympic games since 1900, I bet there would be a whole pile of shooters in Bill Hayes' category, or better, right now. I've seen Bill express the view that several of his marksman friends would probably be better than him if they took up slingshots. Real, serious competition among competitors, training full time for world wide recognition would likely blow the current "standards" of performance out of the water.
[/quote]

You summed it up. This is why I am attempting a level of organization. Very well said.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

20 arrows are not in the center at one time. They shoot 5 at a time. We can argue all day long on what might be or could be. With archery we can see what has been done and until someone does put 20 slingshot balls in a 1 1/2" target at 20 yards then it will be just speculation. Do some research and see what Howard Hill and Byron Ferguson has done. Here is video of another end of shooting a bot.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I was wrong on the number of arrows in a round. The correct number of shots is 60 shot in groups of 5 arrows each. This makes it even more difficult.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

10 shots in a 1.25" circle at 10 meters has been proven on this site numerous times. I wonder if 20 has?


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

depends on the shooter, ofcourse!.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> 20 arrows are not in the center at one time. They shoot 5 at a time. We can argue all day long on what might be or could be. With archery we can see what has been done and until someone does put 20 slingshot balls in a 1 1/2" target at 20 yards then it will be just speculation. Do some research and see what Howard Hill and Byron Ferguson has done. Here is video of another end of shooting a bot.


Wow! At first I couldnt even tell where he was pulling the arrows from! That is impressive.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> 10 shots in a 1.25" circle at 10 meters has been proven on this site numerous times. I wonder if 20 has?


That is a good question. It will be interesting to see if has been done.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> 10 shots in a 1.25" circle at 10 meters has been proven on this site numerous times. I wonder if 20 has?


That is a good question. It will be interesting to see if has been done.
[/quote]

Sorry I think the circle was 2.25 not 1.25.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Guys Bill Hays has done this 20 shots at a 1 1/4" hole at 40 feet


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> 10 shots in a 1.25" circle at 10 meters has been proven on this site numerous times. I wonder if 20 has?


That is a good question. It will be interesting to see if has been done.
[/quote]

Sorry I think the circle was 2.25 not 1.25.
[/quote]
http://www.pistoleer.com/targets/archery/
Here is where I got the target.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Guys Bill Hays has done this 20 shots at a 1 1/4" hole at 40 feet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

I would say for the average shooter a compound bow is more accurate since you can hit an apple at 20 yards pretty easy even if you just started.
But if you are a sick shooter like Bill hays i would say slingshot. And if you just compare longbow and slingshot with seems more fair, the slingshot
wins.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It would seem the only way that question can be answered is with one who is married to both the bow and the slingshot but even he would be double minded and not as accomplished as he could be by only shooting one. How ever logic would dictate that it depends on who is doing the shooting and even he would tend to be prejudice. I'm prejudice and say the slingshot is more accurate.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Megadippen said:


> I would say for the average shooter a compound bow is more accurate since you can hit an apple at 20 yards pretty easy even if you just started.
> But if you are a sick shooter like Bill hays i would say slingshot. And if you just compare longbow and slingshot with seems more fair, the slingshot
> wins.


Look at what Howard Hill and Byron Ferguson has done and both of them shot longbows. Just go online and look up these two and see for yourself.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm wondering if any could shoot a arrow through a washer mid air with a bow? compound or otherwise


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I'm wondering if any could shoot a arrow through a washer mid air with a bow? compound or otherwise


I think Byron has already done it.
I believe the thread should have been. Which is easier to shoot, a slingshot or Bow? The two subjects are getting mixed together. The thread asked about accuracy and that is another subject.. What we have ended up with is who is better with what.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

IMO, a ball will be more accurate than an arrow; becasue it will have less surface area to be effected by wind deflection.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> IMO, a ball will be more accurate than an arrow; becasue it will have less surface area to be effected by wind deflection.


That is exactly what I was trying to say when I started this post. Just couldnt find the words. lol. Thanks!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I _think_ I can put 20 shots into a 1.5" circle at 20 yards with a slingshot without to much difficulty, especially if using a release. But shooting a bow is a little easier for me and I have a lot more experience with them as well... I'm going to guess it'd be easier to do with a bow than a slingshot.. years ago in Kyudo class, I did 3 "Robin Hoods" in a row from 10 yards (we didn't use the metric system then)... and I don't think I can shoot at that level of accuracy using a slingshot yet... of course I'm practicing every day, so one of these days....
For me, and I'm guessing with most people, the order of accuracy would go something like: Scoped Rifle, open sights/red dot rifle, target pistol, compound bow, service pistol, slingbow/slingrifle, recurve bow, long bow, slingshot....

Anyway, as has been mentioned before... I'm not even near the best shot I know... a few of the guys I know very well, if they ever decided to pick up a slingshot and take it seriously, would be able to do things most of us would find it hard to believe could be done.
For example... during one of our little get togethers at the range (and to determine who's buying that night) one current SWAT Sniper and former SEAL Team Sniper I know, cut 5 consecutive cards at 200 meters (and probably could have done more, but that's how many bullets the rifle held) using a .308 Remington Police... I only got two... but didn't have to buy because a couple of the guys participating didn't get even one.
That's one of the reasons I named one of my designs the SEAL Sniper... to honor Officer "Z"!


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Bill, since you have experience with both, and your skill with a slingshot is generally considered to be at the top of the heap, you're probably one of the best to offer some explanation. You ranked slingshot at the bottom of your accuracy list, but slingrifle higher than two types of bows. This leads me to think (and it's what I'm predisposed to think otherwise), that there's probably not any true mechanical advantage about the way the limbs of a bow generate and deliver energy, compared to the way bands of a slingshot move a projectile. Both are supported by 2 connection points, with draw lengths that can be configured comparably. It seems to me that if a slingrifle can be more accurate than a bow, there probably is no technical advantage between bow or rubber. Are there other factors that you think make a bow more accurate (fork size, ammo shape, limits in designing perfect mechanical sights, etc.). My bet is that it's probably just a matter of time before someone pushes the accuracy limits of slingshot shooting to equal that of bow shooting ... some day.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> I _think_ I can put 20 shots into a 1.5" circle at 20 yards with a slingshot without to much difficulty, especially if using a release. But shooting a bow is a little easier for me and I have a lot more experience with them as well... I'm going to guess it'd be easier to do with a bow than a slingshot.. years ago in Kyudo class, I did 3 "Robin Hoods" in a row from 10 yards (we didn't use the metric system then)... and I don't think I can shoot at that level of accuracy using a slingshot yet... of course I'm practicing every day, so one of these days....
> For me, and I'm guessing with most people, the order of accuracy would go something like: Scoped Rifle, open sights/red dot rifle, target pistol, compound bow, service pistol, slingbow/slingrifle, recurve bow, long bow, slingshot....
> 
> Anyway, as has been mentioned before... I'm not even near the best shot I know... a few of the guys I know very well, if they ever decided to pick up a slingshot and take it seriously, would be able to do things most of us would find it hard to believe could be done.
> ...


Wow. Then you are MUCH more accurate than I am with a bow, which in reality does not take much. I thank you for your valued input.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

i think the reason why i think bows are more accurate is the sights on them, i cant hit for crap with a slingshot because a lack of aim reference point, and when i do add a reference point on my slingshot i slightly vary my pull


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

It is a documented fact that Howard Hill could split an arrow on command anytime and repeatedly did so in exhibition shooting.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

notchent said:


> Bill, since you have experience with both, and your skill with a slingshot is generally considered to be at the top of the heap, you're probably one of the best to offer some explanation. You ranked slingshot at the bottom of your accuracy list, but slingrifle higher than two types of bows. This leads me to think (and it's what I'm predisposed to think otherwise), that there's probably not any true mechanical advantage about the way the limbs of a bow generate and deliver energy, compared to the way bands of a slingshot move a projectile. Both are supported by 2 connection points, with draw lengths that can be configured comparably. It seems to me that if a slingrifle can be more accurate than a bow, there probably is no technical advantage between bow or rubber. Are there other factors that you think make a bow more accurate (fork size, ammo shape, limits in designing perfect mechanical sights, etc.). My bet is that it's probably just a matter of time before someone pushes the accuracy limits of slingshot shooting to equal that of bow shooting ... some day.


The bow has a symmetrical/balanced force pulling against your hold side. A bow isn't affected by an inconsistent length of time holding on the draw as much... plus shooting along the arrow as a sightline, canting doesn't affect the shot as much either.... all of this is affected when shooting a slingshot.
All nonwristbraced slingshots create more stress on the holding hand and wrist at less poundages than bows... the rubber is affected tremendously by temperature and length of hold so drop is more unpredictable... and canting can tend to throw the shot left, right and up or down a lot moreso than with a bow.

Slingrifles... are _almost_ as accurate as high end crossbows... again the only major difference being rubber is affected by the elements and drawn time a lot more than the limbs of a crossbow.

As to optimal fork sizes etc... different people have their own preferences and what they seem to be able to shoot best... for me an interior fork width of about 2 - 2.25" on a TTF setup with outside width of around 4.25" works pretty well.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Bill, since you have experience with both, and your skill with a slingshot is generally considered to be at the top of the heap, you're probably one of the best to offer some explanation. You ranked slingshot at the bottom of your accuracy list, but slingrifle higher than two types of bows. This leads me to think (and it's what I'm predisposed to think otherwise), that there's probably not any true mechanical advantage about the way the limbs of a bow generate and deliver energy, compared to the way bands of a slingshot move a projectile. Both are supported by 2 connection points, with draw lengths that can be configured comparably. It seems to me that if a slingrifle can be more accurate than a bow, there probably is no technical advantage between bow or rubber. Are there other factors that you think make a bow more accurate (fork size, ammo shape, limits in designing perfect mechanical sights, etc.). My bet is that it's probably just a matter of time before someone pushes the accuracy limits of slingshot shooting to equal that of bow shooting ... some day.


The bow has a symmetrical/balanced force pulling against your hold side. A bow isn't affected by an inconsistent length of time holding on the draw as much... plus shooting along the arrow as a sightline, canting doesn't affect the shot as much either.... all of this is affected when shooting a slingshot.
All nonwristbraced slingshots create more stress on the holding hand and wrist at less poundages than bows... the rubber is affected tremendously by temperature and length of hold so drop is more unpredictable... and canting can tend to throw the shot left, right and up or down a lot moreso than with a bow.

Slingrifles... are _almost_ as accurate as high end crossbows... again the only major difference being rubber is affected by the elements and drawn time a lot more than the limbs of a crossbow.

As to optimal fork sizes etc... different people have their own preferences and what they seem to be able to shoot best... for me an interior fork width of about 2 - 2.25" on a TTF setup with outside width of around 4.25" works pretty well.
[/quote]
Bill thanks for that information. I can no longer shoot a bow due to injuries and have taken up the slingshot. I have been puzzled why my shooting changes during the day and when there are big temperature changes due to fronts coming in. The hold time affects my shooting and I could not figure it out, I also noticed that at certain times of the day the sound of the bands would change and wondered why. Now I know


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

I can occasionally score 10 hits on a 2" circle w/ my slingshot at 10 meters.

Back when I was shooting a compound bow w/ sites, I could do the same at 20 yards sometimes.

Coincidentally, I just qualified with a 38 service revolver as part of a yearly requirement for work.
My group was about 12" at 15 yards

As far as my personal abilities go.....
Bow....Slingshot....Handgun


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

I've seen a video of a top class European field shoot using compound bows where all the top contenders were hitting a 2" circle at 50m. Those bows have optical sights, shoot arrows (carefully tuned to fly dead straight) at around 320 fps and have holding weights at full draw about the same as, or a little more than, a catapult. This is all very high tech stuff - I don't think anything in the slingshot world is anywhere near as sophisticated (or expensive) and, as has been suggested already, I don't think our understanding of shooting technique and what would constitute the optimum frame comes anywhere close to what has been achieved by the sports scientists and the major bow manufacturers. We've got some shooters who are getting close at 10m but I've yet to see anything that looks like real precision shooting at 20m and that's very short range for archery (the FITA outdoor distances are 90m, 70m, 50m & 30m.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

maljo said:


> I've seen a video of a top class European field shoot using compound bows where all the top contenders were hitting a 2" circle at 50m. Those bows have optical sights, shoot arrows (carefully tuned to fly dead straight) at around 320 fps and have holding weights at full draw about the same as, or a little more than, a catapult. This is all very high tech stuff - I don't think anything in the slingshot world is anywhere near as sophisticated (or expensive) and, as has been suggested already, I don't think our understanding of shooting technique and what would constitute the optimum frame comes anywhere close to what has been achieved by the sports scientists and the major bow manufacturers. We've got some shooters who are getting close at 10m but I've yet to see anything that looks like real precision shooting at 20m and that's very short range for archery (the FITA outdoor distances are 90m, 70m, 50m & 30m.


All I can say is amen. Thank you for that informative post. Bill Hayes came up with a slingshot gun. It would be interesting to see it it could shoot that good at 50m. Now all we need to do is see if Bill is interested.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

flippinout said:


> When I was shooting my bow regularly(before I rediscovered slingshots), I could consistently shoot 230-240 on a 30 target 3D course and would regularly bust nocks at 20 yards.


That's some good shooting!
You make some seriously nice slingshots as well! 
*******************

Take the shooter out of the equation. It all comes down to consistency. A bow is more consistant...period! I'll shoot my Hoyt 3 years before restringing it...I'll shoot my slingshot 200 shots before changing bands. No matter how precise you think you are, every sheet of latex is different and every cut is different. Every tie is different and every pouch is different. It may not make much of a difference, but it's a difference, and we're talking accuracy.

So just based on the equipment alone, a bow is more accurate.

Put the shooter back into the equation and it all depends on him/her. Put the best archer in the world against the best slingshot shooter in the world and the archer will win by a landslide.

And BTW, I'm talking about compound bows.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

When I was super into archery I shot a 285 in 3D one time. But I was like 15.


----------

